# Canon S100 P&S Info sought



## Charger (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm accustomed to using a 40D, shooting a lot of RAW, and editing in PS Elements.
I just bought an S100 to use as an "always with me" camera -- small, light, no aux lenses, etc.After first shoot, I find several 
problems (for me) with using the camera.  My first experience with it is that it will not transfer images directly from the memory card 
but MUST download through the camera cable and via the CameraWindow software.  Will not transfer directly to computer folders
or Elements.  Also, when it finally wouuld download, it transferred only the JPEG images and displayed message "unable to transfer
RAW images -- files damaged or unsupported types."  All in all, I'm sort of fed up with the camera.  Would appreciate help or
comments.


----------

